# My GMC Snow Fighter



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

very nice setup


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Looks good! Nothing like a GMC HD and a Fisher!wesport


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks guys! Hey cubanb343, Your truck diesel? If so how's it handle that blade? I'm thinkin if we get a few more decent storms this year to help pay for it I'd like to move up to that same setup


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That'll fight some snow just fine. Nice truck.


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Not really a GMC fan but that is one sweeet looking truck.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That's a wicked nice truck and plow.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Mount that lightbar flush on the backrack, would look alot better than sitting way up there. My lightbar was sitting way high like that and we lowered it and it looks 1000x better!


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm not 100 percent on the light either, I'm thinkin about going with a 48 inch low-pro bar or something


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Well hell with this light then! A low pro 48" would set the truck off.


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm a Gm man but , saying GMC and SnowFighter, is like saying Labrdoodle and hunting dog!!:laughing:


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet truck! I love my Sho-me bars


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice Truck Those x blades Are Starting To Grow On Me.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good nice set up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Beautiful rig. My GMC has been nothing but a money! Good luck.


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks again guys ! Truck has been great just need more of the white stuff to move


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

what did you do to the front end??


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Torsions turned up, HD tie rod's, Cognito motorsports pitman and idler arm support kit. Sags maybe an inch of so when the blade is fully lifted.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Santry426;971386 said:


> Torsions turned up, HD tie rod's, Cognito motorsports pitman and idler arm support kit. Sags maybe an inch of so when the blade is fully lifted.


thats exactly what I was planning on doing to my '03....what did all that run you??


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

EGLC;971394 said:


> thats exactly what I was planning on doing to my '03....what did all that run you??


Here's a link http://dmaxstore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=23_137&products_id=273

The tie rods are beefy!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

thanx for the link....I have a gasser so its prob dif for me no? (sorry for taking this o/t...if u want i'll pm you??)


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Nice truck, I love that color but its hard to find and they didn't use it that much.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Looking good!!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Very sexy truck love it.....do you like your tool box eating up bed space like that? The back rack looks great...what type of lights are those? To you have them wired to a on/off switch...?


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

tls22;972003 said:


> Very sexy truck love it.....do you like your tool box eating up bed space like that? The back rack looks great...what type of lights are those? To you have them wired to a on/off switch...?


 Yea the toolbox doesn't bother me....I hold's all my Work gear, Truck cleaning stuff, Spare plow parts, Tow rope and tool's. The good thing about it is takes about 5 minutes and it's out so if I gotta throw a snowmobile or something in there its good to go. I also like the low-pro box's so say a thief or someone up to no good at a mall or homedepot is looking to steal stuff, you don't notice it unless you are right up to the bed looking in. Rather then the high mount one's that stick out like a sore thumb.

The rear light's are KC lites 5x7's Here's a link. http://www.kchilites.com/store/5x7-Black-steel-All-Season-System--P9C25.aspx

I have them running off a Single pole dual throw switch that way I have 3 settings. Always on when the truck goes into reverse, Always OFF, and lastly Always On


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wesley's Lawn;971614 said:


> Nice truck, I love that color but its hard to find and they didn't use it that much.


The color deff. wouldn't have been my first choice but it has grown on me with time. I've always been a white or silver guy. Like you said you rarely see this hunter green on them.


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bumping up an old thread the ole girl is still going strong


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

What do they call that color? I kinda like it.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Is that a 1.8 caster?


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hamel it's polo green metallic I didn't care for it at first but it looks good when it's clean 

Whiffy it's the 1.5 7ft size. Looks big in the shortbed!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a short bed as well. It looks huge lol

Think they're worth it over buyers?


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't speak for the buyers but this thing has been great to me so far. Strait salt, wet 50/50 no issues


----------



## Fisher II (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey! from down your street! 601 Union


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Small world ! How goes it?....Were you able to find more subs for that part storm?


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice D-Max! How's the body holding up?


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Couple bumps and bruises from plowing ! Rust wise knock on wood its holding up great. This is the first season with the spreader so time will tell


----------



## Fisher II (Sep 13, 2004)

No sub.....still looking We did get the truck back on the road, but 36 hours on my route was not fun lol


----------

